# I need an introduction to saltwater stuff



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm very interested in a saltwater setup but of course like any person, I don't want to spend that much money on one. I sort of want seahorses but apparently they're difficult to keep or I'd like a mantis shrimp (but I don't want to lose a finger). What would be a good introduction fish/invertebrate (Hopefully a shrimp that could be bred ={] ) for a complete newbie to saltwater stuff and what would be a cheap setup?

I'm looking to do a 10G setup.


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

the smaller the tank, the harder it is to control the water quality and conditions.. i'm not saying go bigger, but that's a general idea when doing a nano tank..

sure seahorses are cool but really difficult to keep because of their diet etc, and mantis shrimp for entertainment but you have to keep in mind these are living creatures that require time and money to keep alive and healthy.. sure they are cool now but those two species you mentioned require specialty foods to be fed to it (live or fresh fish). 

i'm not sure if there is such a thing as a 'cheap' setup, well depending on your budget. i'd say 1000 bucks to get off on the right track? or if you've got 800 bucks and a lot of time on your hands it can be done, probably...

but before that you've got to research a lot of stuff like nitrogen cycle, etc..


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

$300+

10G Tank - $10
20" - 24" T5HO Light - $80
Protein Skimmer / HOB Filter - $50
Refraometer - $10
Powerheads - $20
Live Rocks (10lbs) - $60
Crushed Corals or Sand - $30
60G Salt Mix - $40
Test Kits - $60
*Optional - RO Unit

Total: $360


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

marblerye said:


> the smaller the tank, the harder it is to control the water quality and conditions.. i'm not saying go bigger, but that's a general idea when doing a nano tank..
> 
> sure seahorses are cool but really difficult to keep because of their diet etc, and mantis shrimp for entertainment but you have to keep in mind these are living creatures that require time and money to keep alive and healthy.. sure they are cool now but those two species you mentioned require specialty foods to be fed to it (live or fresh fish).
> 
> ...


Mhmmm, I understand all of that due to some minor freshwater experience. I was hoping for a set up (such as the one above my post) which is less than $500.



bigfishy said:


> $300+
> 
> 10G Tank - $10
> 20" - 24" T5HO Light - $80
> ...


Is a protein skimmer necessary? I've also heard that live rock isn't recommended for seahorses.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Joeee said:


> Mhmmm, I understand all of that due to some minor freshwater experience. I was hoping for a set up (such as the one above my post) which is less than $500.
> 
> Is a protein skimmer necessary? I've also heard that live rock isn't recommended for seahorses.


But your not keeping seahorses


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Joeee said:


> I'm very interested in a saltwater setup but of course like any person, I don't want to spend that much money on one. I sort of want seahorses but apparently they're difficult to keep or I'd like a mantis shrimp (but I don't want to lose a finger). What would be a good introduction fish/invertebrate (Hopefully a shrimp that could be bred ={] ) for a complete newbie to saltwater stuff and what would be a cheap setup?
> 
> I'm looking to do a 10G setup.


do some more reading before you go for it, and do not try seahorses on your first tank, they are not easy to care for.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Check out nano-reef & reefkeepers for some good information. I did alot of reading before i got into the hobby. 

What exactly do you want to keep? Fish? Corals?
Ive seen some 10G tanks filled with mushrooms and other easy corals...

Live rock is major, it is the main filtration for your tank.


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Refraometer - $10


You can buy refractometer for $10? I would love to stock up LOL


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Just to clarify, Big Fishys price estimates are used... and even those prices are pretty boarderline cheap.. So add 20-25%


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> do some more reading before you go for it, and do not try seahorses on your first tank, they are not easy to care for.


What kinds of saltwater fish will prepare me for it?



Kweli said:


> Check out nano-reef & reefkeepers for some good information. I did alot of reading before i got into the hobby.
> 
> What exactly do you want to keep? Fish? Corals?
> Ive seen some 10G tanks filled with mushrooms and other easy corals...
> ...


I think I'd want some corals, a goby, maybe a few shrimp and a snail or two.

I'm not quite sure yet, I'm still trying to decide what to put into my freshwater tank (after about a year XD).

What would be the most forgiving corals, gobies, shrimp, and snails? Of course I'm not going to buy anything for a saltwater tank within the next few months as I've done literally no research into saltwater aquarium.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Reef_Aquatica said:


> You can buy refractometer for $10? I would love to stock up LOL


My mistake! IT's hydrometer


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

to be honest, keeping a 10G Salt water tank, specially as your first SW experience is not a good Idea, just way to small for errors and ... . 

forget skimmer, get a 25G-35G tank, 1 lbs of LR per Gallon, sand and power heads, and let it cycle, get used to testing KH and ... top off .. and once cycled add a goby or a clown in there, keep that for a while then maybe add a coral or two soft corals (meanwhile you will be VERY busy dealing with various ISsues and learning ALOT of new things.) by then you have enough experience and have visited enough sites and stores to know exactly what you want  you can add a skimmer and good light to the already existing tank or ... .
JMHO. I started with a 25G, then moved to a 65G, and now, 10 months passed, the 65G is WAY too small for me and am thinking of upgrading again . lol 

seahorses are just amazing, but try keeping some other fish first, (as seahorses are not cheap to learn with) and research about them, the more you reseachr in this hobby the better. and if you decide to go with one down the road, after gaining experience you will love it.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Also, if you go small i would recommend one of those "all-in-one" tanks..

like the nano or biocube 12G...

Although id still push for the 29G version


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Please, no seahorses (except dwarf) in a 10 gallon, please.

You "can" keep those tiny 2" kuda for a while until they grow out. But that's like keeping a goldfish in a 10 gal until it kills itself by the poop it generates fouling the water, or kills itself because it can no longer fit in the tank, whichever one comes first. I know, it's been done, being done, and fish store still sells this BS to newcomers. Either way, it's wrong!

Oh BTW, those tiny kuda seahorses have a tendency to drop dead for no reason too. I can predict money well wasted before it's even spent. Just a heads up.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

zenafish said:


> Please, no seahorses (except dwarf) in a 10 gallon, please.
> 
> You "can" keep those tiny 2" kuda for a while until they grow out. But that's like keeping a goldfish in a 10 gal until it kills itself by the poop it generates fouling the water, or kills itself because it can no longer fit in the tank, whichever one comes first. I know, it's been done, being done, and fish store still sells this BS to newcomers. Either way, it's wrong!
> 
> Oh BTW, those tiny kuda seahorses have a tendency to drop dead for no reason too. I can predict money well wasted before it's even spent. Just a heads up.


+10, except seahorses dying for no reason, lol, there is always a reason.


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

BigRay hit it on the nose. You dont want to start with such a small tank as it will be very hard to keep the water parameters were you want them. I started with a 29 gal long and it was really was a pain because of all the water lose on a daily basis. (added a 20 gal sump and its alot better. )
What I recommend is that you always plan for the future. If you are going to get something think ahead. Wait until you can afford the better model as most good stuff can be toned down if need be. Alot of us have thing's that be bought that were cheap and just had to go out later to get something that really works. 
Start with at least a 30 gal. I would not go with one of those all in one deals because later on when you want to upgrade chances are the stuff wont go with a new setup. Were if you did it on your own you can always transfer things like lights,sump , skimmer if you plan ahead. 
Just My 2 cents.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

4 Months ago i decided to get into saltwater... 34 gallon tank was massive for me and bigger then i would ever need....

Today I wish i went bigger....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Kweli said:


> 4 Months ago i decided to get into saltwater... 34 gallon tank was massive for me and bigger then i would ever need....
> 
> Today I wish i went bigger....


+1. I progression was 10 g > 20g custom tank and now coming up, 110g


----------



## ajdelosr (Jul 11, 2010)

Kweli said:


> 4 Months ago i decided to get into saltwater... 34 gallon tank was massive for me and bigger then i would ever need....
> 
> Today I wish i went bigger....


+1. I wish I went with like 100 gal. Then I could've kept larger fish. One day I'm hoping to keep a Porcupine Puffer.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Also, if you go small i would recommend one of those "all-in-one" tanks..
> 
> like the nano or biocube 12G...
> 
> Although id still push for the 29G version


I bought the 29G biocube a few days ago. need a stand and I'm good to go! debating whether i should make my own, buy the oceanic one, or find a furniture piece that will hold weight from ikea or equivalent.


----------

